# Instalando Autofirma en gentoo

## cameta

Necesito instalar autofirma para poder operar en la web del Tesoro

AutoFirma es una aplicación de escritorio que el usuario debe instalar en su ordenador y que permite la ejecución de operaciones de firma locales en los sistemas Operativos Windows, Mac OS X y Linux. Es invocada por el Servicio de Compra y Venta de Valores para la ejecución de operaciones de firma electrónica. En particular permite efectuar operaciones de firma desde navegadores de última generación sin requerir la instalación de Java. 

https://wwws.tesoro.es/descargas/AutoFirma/Linux/AutoFirma_1.4.2.deb

https://wwws.tesoro.es/doc/AF_manual_instalacion_usuarios_ES.pdf

Desgraciadamente como se puede comprobar es un paquete en Debian y que además tiene las siguientes dependencias.

Para  poder  ejecutar  AutoFirma  son  necesarias  las  siguientes  dependencias,  así  que  estás  se comprueban durante el proceso de instalación:

• JRE (Java Runtine Environment) de Oracle u OpenJDK.

• Biblioteca “libnss3-tools”.

Y si tras intentar instalar el paquete mediante dpkg

```
dpkg -i AutoFirma_1.4.2.deb 

(Reading database ... 21 files and directories currently installed.)

Preparing to unpack AutoFirma_1.4.2.deb ...

15768

Unpacking autofirma (1.4.2) over (1.4.2) ...

Desinstalación completada con exito

dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of autofirma:

 autofirma depends on openjdk-8-jre | oracle-java8-installer; however:

  Package openjdk-8-jre is not installed.

  Package oracle-java8-installer is not installed.

 autofirma depends on libnss3-tools; however:

  Package libnss3-tools is not installed.

dpkg: error processing package autofirma (--install):

 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

Errors were encountered while processing:

 autofirma

```

----------

## cameta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-914534.html?sid=09c021377e4f95cdb6e84676605ad613

Creo que tengo la solución.

Pero me gustaría saber que paquete en gentoo instala las libsnn3-tools.

----------

## quilosaq

dev-libs/nss, posiblemente con la use utils.

----------

## cameta

Gracias. Aunque haciendo burradas me he cargado el gentoo.  :Sad:   Suerte que tengo un pc de recambio y a ver como arreglo la cosa ya que me he cargado hasta el emerge.

----------

## quilosaq

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Fixing_broken_portage

Por si te sirve...

----------

## cameta

Me parece que no me van a servir ya que tengo un portage más nuevo.

----------

## cameta

Recuperado, básicamente he tenido que volver a instalar todo el sistema mediante un stage3.   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Suerte del ordenador de recambio que he podido grabar un disco de instalación mínimo. 

Pero bueno ya estamos en marcha de nuevo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cameta

Destroce todo el sistema otra vez.  Parece que al descomprimir cambia los permisos.

Mucho cuidado con esto.

----------

## Stolz

Creo que el problema está en usar dpkg para instalar AutoFirma. Debe estar sobrescribiendo algún fichero del sistema que es lo que te deja sin ordenador. 

dpkg está pensado para ser usado desde Debian. Deberias evitar usarlo en Gentoo.

Los paquetes Debian no son mas que ficheros comprimidos con 'ar'. Si lo tienes instalado puedes ejecutar

```
ar vx AutoFirma_1.4.2.deb
```

 si no instala alguna utilidad como app-arch/deb2targz para descomprimir manualmente el paquete.

Una vez descomprimido localiza el binario de AutoFirma y ejecutalo

----------

## cameta

Hola,

el destrozo me lo produjo aplicando este comando

```
tar -xvf data.tar.xz 

./

./usr/

./usr/share/

./usr/share/applications/

./usr/share/applications/afirma.desktop

./usr/share/applications/afirma.desktop~

./usr/share/doc/

./usr/share/doc/AutoFirma/

./usr/share/doc/AutoFirma/copyright

./usr/share/AutoFirma/

./usr/share/AutoFirma/AutoFirma.png

./usr/lib/

./usr/lib/AutoFirma/

./usr/lib/AutoFirma/AutoFirma.jar

./usr/lib/AutoFirma/AutoFirmaConfigurador.jar

./usr/bin/

./usr/bin/AutoFirma

./etc/

./etc/firefox/

./etc/firefox/pref/

./etc/firefox/pref/AutoFirma.js

```

Aquí los permisos

```
tar -tvf data.tar.xz 

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2015-10-22 13:56 ./

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2014-11-06 03:05 ./usr/

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2016-04-01 00:41 ./usr/share/

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2016-04-13 13:40 ./usr/share/applications/

-rwxrwxr-x root/root       305 2016-04-13 13:40 ./usr/share/applications/afirma.desktop

-rwxrwxr-x root/root       304 2016-04-04 23:40 ./usr/share/applications/afirma.desktop~

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2015-10-22 13:21 ./usr/share/doc/

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2015-10-29 14:18 ./usr/share/doc/AutoFirma/

-rwxrwxr-x root/root       567 2015-10-29 14:18 ./usr/share/doc/AutoFirma/copyright

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2016-04-04 23:40 ./usr/share/AutoFirma/

-rw-rw-r-- root/root      6396 2016-04-01 01:43 ./usr/share/AutoFirma/AutoFirma.png

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2016-04-28 18:27 ./usr/lib/

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2016-05-26 14:07 ./usr/lib/AutoFirma/

-rw-r--r-- root/root  13679592 2016-05-26 14:06 ./usr/lib/AutoFirma/AutoFirma.jar

-rw-r--r-- root/root  11334249 2016-05-26 14:07 ./usr/lib/AutoFirma/AutoFirmaConfigurador.jar

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2015-10-28 12:30 ./usr/bin/

-rwxrwxr-x root/root        58 2015-10-28 12:29 ./usr/bin/AutoFirma                                                                                                         

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2015-10-22 13:55 ./etc/                                                                                                                      

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2015-10-22 13:55 ./etc/firefox/

drwxrwxr-x root/root         0 2015-10-22 16:13 ./etc/firefox/pref/

-rwxrwxr-x root/root       183 2015-10-22 13:18 ./etc/firefox/pref/AutoFirma.js

```

NOTA

Esto acabo de hacerlo como usuario, si lo hubiese hecho como root acabo con el sistema destrozado: no funciona ni el portage y me veo obligado a instalar todo de nuevo.

----------

## ZaPa

¿Pudiste dar finalmente con la solución?

----------

## cameta

Realmente creo que la solución es copiar manualmente los archivos y comprobar que no se sustituye nada.

y si falla algo supongo que eliminándolos volvemos a la situación inicial.

----------

## ZaPa

Realmente... ¿Cual fue el problema realmente? Es decir.. ¿Algún fichero se sobreescribió? ¿Cambio de permisos en algún directorio del sistema?

Es muy extraño lo que te ha pasado la verdad.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Realmente creo que se trata de un cambio de permisos en los directorios del sistema. Es la única explicación al fallo catastrófico que se produce cuando extraes ese archivo.

----------

## t4d3o

Hola.

He conseguido instalar autofirma 1.5 y hacerlo funcionar junto con Chrome. El problema viene por que al descomprimir la aplicación se carga el enlace simbólico /usr/lib que apunta a /usr/lib64, para arreglarlo basta con copiar el contenido de /usr/lib a /usr/lib64 y volver a crear el enlace simbolico. Igual hay alguna opcion para que tar siga el enlace en lugar de sobrescribirlo, pero no la conozco.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Muchas gracias por la solución.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Alguien ha probado a instalar la última versión, la 1.6.5, o sabe si existe algún ebuild?

Enlace a la última versión: https://firmaelectronica.gob.es/Home/Descargas.html

----------

## expobi

Quizá esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1110782-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias. Recordaba que se había hablado del tema y con el buscador había encontrado este hilo pero no el otro más reciente.

----------

